

Quality Ruby on Rails Resources and Tutorials - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/quality-ruby-on-rails-resources-and.html

======
anonova
I'm not quite sure of some of these resources. They mention neither Rails
Tutorial nor Rails for Zombies, and the wiki links send you [to blank
pages](<http://wiki.rubyonrails.org/rails/pages/HowtosInstallation>). They're
more random than quality really.

